

Please review my startup - fretlessjazz
http://www.ideaffect.com

======
dpcan
Whoa. Your pricing is way out of whack.

As soon as I hit the page, every good thought I had about your service went
down the tubes. It looks like you'll nickel and dime me around every corner.
It's crazy complicated. Not to mention it seems expensive.

In my opinion, it should be $9 per month and you just get it all, done deal.

SECOND...

Are you eating your own dog food here? Why couldn't I find your feedback site
for your site?

~~~
paraschopra
Plus things like Geolocation (which cost $10) don't add a ton of value. I'd
recommend that he should get the pricing right before going ahead. First, the
pricing page is surely going to scare away people. Even if they look into it
they are going to think you are fleecing them. Why charge $5/mo for SSL, for
example?

------
barmstrong
Nice work, congrats on getting it out there.

First question: What are the advantages of using this over uservoice.com?

They have a huge lead so I think you're gonna have to be a LOT better in some
way if you want to catch up. Would love to see you highlight this difference
on the homepage if you have a good one.

Also, this may just be me but the pricing page feels overwhelming and I'm not
a big fan of ala carte pricing in general. Would prefer to see just 3-4 plans
based on volume. But I noticed someone else here said the opposite, so this
may just be me.

~~~
thecombjelly
> I think that you're gonna have to be a LOT better in some way

Or maybe just a lot different, create/discover a new niche in this area. Or,
as many people preach, ignore your competitors.

------
Alleyfield
Selecting the features seems complex and very alienating for less geeky
customers.

 _"Idea Tagging"_

Okay, the average user has no idea whatsoever of what you're trying to sell.
He clicks for more information.

 _"Allow your users to tag ideas. Top tags are optionally displayed in a tag
cloud widget you can drop into your layout."_

Now there's more questions than answers.

I'd suggest that you'd keep in mind these two valid concepts:

 _\- Design for people who don't read_
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/uibook/chapters/fog0000000062....](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/uibook/chapters/fog0000000062.html)

 _\- You can't tell people anything_
[http://habitatchronicles.com/2004/04/you-cant-tell-people-
an...](http://habitatchronicles.com/2004/04/you-cant-tell-people-anything/)

------
jasonkester
The site doesn't do a very good job of telling me what it does.

After scanning for several seconds, I'm now aware that I can "Listen, react
and retain". None of those are things I need to do right now, so away I
click...

Now if you'd started off with saying something about the fact that you're for
businesses and that you do customer feedback (instead of sort of whispering it
up top), then we'd be getting somewhere. You see, my _website_ might actually
need to listen, react and retain stuff.

So yeah, it's pretty, and it gets a message across. Unfortunately the message
it gets across is not parseable without some forknowledge of what your site
does.

Here's a quick counterexample from a site I'm building right now:

<http://www.fairtutor.com/>

Give that link 5 seconds, then come back here and let us know if you can tell
what the site does.

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Great point. This is a really interesting startup and super, super clear about
what it does. I couldn't help but think about this idea -- when I was in south
america and paying less than a third of the price for private tutors. Good
hunting! Looking forward to your launch.

------
jasonkester
I couldn't find your demo/feedback site link, and it wasn't until I got back
here to complain that I saw that you do actually have one. Went back to the
site and _still_ it took 30 seconds of hunting (and another minute to notice
the one up top in the little bubble). Nobody off the street will give you that
much time. I'd make it as big a priority on the homepage as "sign up".

And speaking of which, the biggest glaring issue with your site is that the
"Support" link doesn't go to one of your own feedback sites. Why are you not
using your own product? As a potential customer, the immediate answer that
springs to mind is "because it's not good enough", and that's the last you'll
see of me.

------
aymeric
I am a user of uservoice.com. How do you differentiate from your competitors?

------
p3ll0n
I like the idea of 'ready made' customer feedback platforms with analytics but
I still sense the hardest problem is left unanswered ... how do I get my
customers to participate in the customer feedback process? And to do so with
integrity?

Kluster (<http://www.kluster.com>) took a stab at this game by turning
branding/marketing processes into social games, not sure where they are at
today with those initial products but that did seem to garner a lot of
attention early on.

~~~
chrischen
kissinsights.com makes it really easy to participate. They also integrate it
into the site, which is something you (OP) should consider.

------
thecombjelly
I like the design and feel of the site. I also like the pricing model. It is
really easy to see what you get for what price.

I don't think I would personally buy it because my brain does fine at the
moment. I usually figure that if an idea is important enough, I'll read about
it in my email enough to think about whether I should do it.

I do however think this is a good way to show to your customers that you care
and are welcoming feedback. Keep at it, I think it will do good.

------
pbiggar
To be honest, I have no idea what it does from looking at the homepage. From
the other comments here it seems to be similar to uservoice. That wouldn't
have been my first guess.

~~~
bryanh
I completely agree with the above. Idea and Feedback management solutions. Who
gives who feedback and ideas? On what? Too vague for me. Give me a hook that
explains everything.

Why not something like "Your business can collect customer ideas, suggestions
and feedback."

~~~
coryl
Same thing, I was confused as to what the product was. I clicked demo, and was
furthered confused.

Can you fit a description of your product in one sentence somewhere on the
landing page?

------
betterlabs
As you have agreed to in the comments, there are already a few competitors in
this space and some of them have been there for a long time. I like your
pricing model but I am wondering if that alone would be enough to win against
the competition. The core idea is small enough that I can't imagine how
different you can get. Have you thought of a customer acquisition strategy
that would give you an unfair advantage?

------
chrisbuchino
I like the design but don't really get the concept other than providing
feedback and others do this already, and cheaper. Idea.informer.com is
completely free and uservoice.com is cheaper. Need to get either explain
features better or just simplify pricing altogether.

------
citizenterminal
When I tried to view the demo feedback site, I kept getting the following
dialog:

This web site needs a different Google Maps API key. A new key can be
generated at <http://code.google.com/apis/maps/>.

~~~
fretlessjazz
Gah! Sorry about that; fixing now.

------
mshafrir
On the pricing page, I would make each 'feature' button area clickable to
activate the button. As of now you have to click on the checkbox or the text
label.

------
FreeRadical
The demo site formatting messes up in IE7.

------
eli_s
Seems like a reasonable idea. $19/month is very high for what the product does
though. Any comparison to what your competitors are charging? Seems like more
of a $5/month type idea.

~~~
fretlessjazz
Thanks for the comments.

My competitors (uservoice.com, ideascale.com, and a few others) charge a
similar base fee, but they both have a tier-based pricing structure. I'm
shooting for more of an a-la-carte model that lets my customers choose which
features they want.

If, after a few months or so, I find that my pricing is too high, it's a lot
easier to lower prices than raise them:).

Thanks again!

~~~
weego
You will only get 1 shot at making a good impression with a lot of potential
customers. And not 1 shot per visit, 1 shot from launch to the point where you
are a big enough name to force people who didn't like their impression to
change their minds.

I personally wouldn't be so cavalier sounding about something as critical as
pricing, but the best of luck to you.

------
alainc
It might work well for those who have no vision for their own sites. Based on
what I read, that's a large population of current sites.

~~~
drusenko
talking with your customers is one of the most important things you can do,
vision or not

